# Shell is turning a pale orange colour around the edges



## Marco&Milyah (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi I have a 9 week old russian tortoise and only got him a few days ago but up until now I haven't noticed any potential problems. Today I've noticed the edging of his shell is a pale orange and is soft like skin. I'm not sure what this means or if I'm giving him the wrong diet but I'd really appreciate any help or knowledge of what's wrong because I just don't want to feel as though I'm shortening his life or making him ill or something. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't really tell without a picture, but just be sure he's getting plenty of calcium-rich foods with a sprinkle of calcium a couple times a week, then plenty of sunshine or a good UVB light. The calcium doesn't work without the UVB.

The new color coming in along the edge of the shell is probably just new growth.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think it might be lack of UVB? What lights did he have before? What's your enclosure's set up?


----------



## Marco&Milyah (Aug 28, 2014)

I do give him some calcium on his food everyday and there is a UVB lamp in his enclosure but he doesn't seem to spend much time under it. Also he has been outside a couple of times since I've had him but generally the weather isn't good enough to take him out regularly. The enclosure is an open top table with light coming into it from the window and the basking bulb and UVB lamp at opposite sides of the enclosure diagonal from each other. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 28, 2014)

Marco&Milyah said:


> I do give him some calcium on his food everyday and there is a UVB lamp in his enclosure but he doesn't seem to spend much time under it. Also he has been outside a couple of times since I've had him but generally the weather isn't good enough to take him out regularly. The enclosure is an open top table with light coming into it from the window and the basking bulb and UVB lamp at opposite sides of the enclosure diagonal from each other. Thanks for the replies


Can you post a picture (of the tortoise and the enclosure)? This is the worst UVB bulb you can use:


Can we have more information in his set up (The size, temperatures, humidity, diet, and overall care)?


----------



## Marco&Milyah (Aug 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Can you post a picture (of the tortoise and the enclosure)? This is the worst UVB bulb you can use:
> View attachment 93734
> 
> Can we have more information in his set up (The size, temperatures, humidity, diet, and overall care)?


I've phoned a helpline type thing and there conclusion was the same as yours so I've now moved the UVB bulb to the same area as the basking bulb. The temperature in the day is about 25C and at night 22C. The humidity is always around 40%. I've been feeding him lettuce, chicory, a few pellets each day, salad cress, and some yellow pepper. Outside he has also eaten clover but I'm not sure how big the enclosure is to be honest.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think you understood Abdulla's post. When he showed you the picture of the bulb, he said this is the worst bulb you can use. That doesn't mean move it to the other side of the habitat, it means take it down and throw it away. These bulbs cause a very painful condition similar to snow-blindness. If it were my baby I would turn that bulb off immediately and get rid of it.

Also, if your heat bulb is set as high as the UVB bulb, then the baby probably isn't warm enough. I think the light needs to be lower. Have you measured the temperature all over the floor of the habitat?

By the way, that is a pretty darned cute little tortoise.


----------



## WillTort2 (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree, very cute tortoise. Remove the coil bulb!

Other ideas to improve your young tortoise's life. Switch to a coco coir substrate to hold humidity better. Cover part of the enclosure to keep in humidity or switch to a fully enclosed enclosure to help raise humidity.

Read Tom's advice on raising Russians.

Nice design for the hide.

Good luck.


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 30, 2014)

Im going to second everyone advice- remove the coil. Use MVB. and get that baby some moisture  Best bet would be to find a way to cover up your inclosure in order to hold the humidity in.  Good Luck with your baby!


----------



## Marco&Milyah (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok thanks for all your help I'll change the bulb asap xx


----------

